# Targeting Mangrove Snapper



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Targeting Mangrove Snapper

The elusive, hard to fool, Mangrove Snapper can be fished in many parts of the world:I remember watching my parents return, mid forties, with huge strings of Mangrove Snapper. They fished the far-off Tampa Middle Grounds 'Snapper Banks' deep into the very heart of Tampa Bay. On super calm days they would fish as far out as two miles from Gandy Bridge. Before I was too young to join them I was wade fishing, late forties, a couple of rock piles just off the far end of Gandy Bridge. Have not seen those rocks in well over fifty years. Wonder if they are still there. Early fifties it was the 'Snapper Banks.'*I was hooked. During the sixties I owned my own boat. Back then recreational fishermen could sell our catch. I helped put my way through the University of Tampa selling fish. Targeted fish was Mangrove Snapper. There was always a good market for them. We fished numerous wrecks in depths between 70-100 feet. We would locate the general area using our LORAN; then pin-point the wrecks using our BENDIX DR 19 White Line Recorder. The fishing was absolutely outstanding.*I kept hearing about this almost mystical place know as the Florida Middle Grounds. Could fishing possibly be as good as fishing the Tampa Middle Grounds of the forties and fifties? I had to find out.*Mid seventies, for the first time ever I boarded Hubbard Marina's Florida Fisherman l. In charge was the man himself, Captain Wilson Hubbard, destination, the Florida Middle Grounds. Fishing was not as good as the Tampa Grounds, it was much better. The Mangrove Snapper were everywhere and they were huge. Could fishing this good withstand the test of time? Let's take a look:Fantastic!* Let's take a close look at 2019:2020 is looking just as good:Think the thrill is over after the catch?Think again:'Targeted fish was Mangrove Snapper.' It still is!check out the Snapper video:







Next up:


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

I thought it was going to be a "How to" post.

Meh just another advertisement...


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

If building interest in Mangrove Snapper fishing is "advertisement" I am guilty as charged and proud of it.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

One of my favorite fish Bob, thanks. Their IQ is so far above red snapper it's amazing.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Tell me about it. No comparison between Mangrove & Red Snapper. 
Red Snapper are so easy to catch they almost catch themselves. 
Mangrove Snapper is a new ball game.


----------

